# "Aw it's cute"



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever made a comment on the 'cuteness' of an invert (or exotic animal) and just had awkward stares? Me and my girlfriend were both 'playing' with my Flower Mantis nymph and I had guests around and we both agreed it had a certain cuteness in the way it flicks it's 'arms' out when it's tries to grab onto things to climb around.

We got awkward stares. I also find my Horned Frog rather cute in a grumpy way.

I was just wondering if any one else had similiar experiences to this.?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I always call my babies cute, my OH just looked at me as if I'm crazy and says it's only a spider. :blush:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Slings are definitely cute. Adults are more 'totally awesome' looking.....
........dude!


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess people who dont keep them, dont get it


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

We need to do something about those people lol


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Only one thing we can do really.


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

My girlfriend thinks im an idiot for saying they are cute, but my girlfriend is a :censor: , so her opinion doesn't count.
Other than that, everyone seems to think im weird for calling them cute, I don't understand how people can't see them for the cutie little things they are!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

JurassicParking said:


> Only one thing we can do really.



Stand on our roofs & throw dry Weetabix at them?


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

kingcobra070q said:


> My girlfriend thinks im an idiot for saying they are cute, but my girlfriend is a :censor: , so her opinion doesn't count.
> Other than that, everyone seems to think im weird for calling them cute, I don't understand how people can't see them for the cutie little things they are!



Hahahaha


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick Masson said:


> Stand on our roofs & throw *hammers* at them?


Corrected.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

kingcobra070q said:


> Corrected.



Hmmmm.....how many T's you planning on keeping in the jail?


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick Masson said:


> Hmmmm.....how many T's you planning on keeping in the jail?


I won't hit them, I'll just scare them into agreeing with my opinion.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Weetabix Hammers is a good middle ground!


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

JurassicParking said:


> I think Weetabix Hammers is a good middle ground!


Yeah that sounds more like it.


----------



## robwhizz (Mar 24, 2011)

My kids were at a party with an 'animal man'. I had a hold of a Chili Rose and was talking to him telling him how lovely he was. The spider's owner looked at me like I'd gone mad.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

kingcobra070q said:


> Yeah that sounds more like it.


Lol! :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

robwhizz said:


> My kids were at a party with an 'animal man'. I had a hold of a Chili Rose and was talking to him telling him how lovely he was. The spider's owner looked at me like I'd gone mad.


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Stand on our roofs & throw dry Weetabix at them?


That in conjunction with the question has to be a Sig quote if ever I saw one lol


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol2: at this thread lets all stand on our roof's and throw weetabix hammers at people, what a great sentence to use my 500th post on :2thumb:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> :lol2: at this thread lets all stand on our roof's and throw weetabix hammers at people, what a great sentence to use my 500th post on :2thumb:


congrats, that's either an awfully unproductive or awesomely cool thing to have as the post


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

samhack said:


> That in conjunction with the question has to be a Sig quote if ever I saw one lol


:no1: :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Stand on our roofs & throw dry Weetabix at them?


ha ha stole and used for sig because it sounds awsome lets go do it now :crazy:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> congrats, that's either an awfully unproductive or awesomely cool thing to have as the post


its clearly an awesomely cool thing :lol2:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> its clearly an awesomely cool thing :lol2:


Perhaps. Only time may tell!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> ha ha stole and used for sig because it sounds awsome lets go do it now :crazy:



Hahahaha feel free mate. Its actually a well known Scottish past time :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> Perhaps. Only time may tell!


haha how will time tell? unless we are actually going to stand on a roof throwing hammer shaped weetabix at people shouting tarantulas and other inverts are cute :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha how will time tell? unless we are actually going to stand on a roof throwing hammer shaped weetabix at people shouting tarantulas and other inverts are cute :lol2:


im doing it now :lol2: i think they called the nut house on me:gasp:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> im doing it now :lol2: i think they called the nut house on me:gasp:


is it really bad that it wouldnt suprise me if you were telling the truth :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

But inverts _aren't_ cute. Just for the record 

Puppies and hamsters are cute, not bugs


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> But inverts _aren't_ cute. Just for the record
> 
> Puppies and hamsters are cute, not bugs


they are they have cute little faces, you cant say avic slings aren't cute :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> But inverts _aren't_ cute. Just for the record
> 
> Puppies and hamsters are cute, not bugs


Mantid nymphs are totes cute! They wiggle their lil arms to climb onto things and everything!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> Mantid nymphs are totes cute! They wiggle their lil arms to climb onto things and everything!


awwww especially little giant asians :flrt:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

geckodelta said:


> they are they have cute little faces, you cant say avic slings aren't cute :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Can, and I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cute:




















Not cute:




























HTH


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> Mantid nymphs are totes cute! They wiggle their lil arms to climb onto things and everything!


I can wriggle my little arms too, doesn't make me cute


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Seeing as how 'cute' is something that we as a species made up then surely no one person can determine what is & isnt. I tell you one thing tho, as soon as i saw the picture of that hamster i just wanted to bounce a Weetabix off its wee heed!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> Can, and I will :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cute:
> 
> ...


all of them are cute :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> *Seeing as how 'cute' is something that we as a species made up then surely no one person can determine what is & isnt*. I tell you one thing tho, as soon as i saw the picture of that hamster i just wanted to bounce a Weetabix off its wee heed!


I'm actually a leading authority on cuteness, and police the whole thing.
This is a generalisation, but it generally works well:


Small & fluffy = cute
Small/large & hairy/creepy = not cute


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> But inverts _aren't_ cute. Just for the record
> 
> Puppies and hamsters are cute, not bugs


But what makes them cute and inverts not? It's everyone's personal opinions, personally I don't like animals and don't think puppies are cute, yet my heart melts when I see one of my little red legged millipedes out.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> But what makes them cute and inverts not? It's everyone's personal opinions, personally I don't like animals and don't think puppies are cute, yet my heart melts when I see one of my little red legged millipedes out.


:bash: kerry puppys are cute but not as cute as kittens :flrt:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

No, it's not personal opinion, just misguidance.

Hug a puppy, squish a bug. Can't go wrong :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> :bash: kerry puppys are cute but not as cute as kittens :flrt:


Yeah I mean they are ok, but I wouldn't like a puppy as much as I would an invert. :lol2:



Corsetts said:


> No, it's not personal opinion, just misguidance.
> 
> Hug a puppy, squish a bug. Can't go wrong :2thumb:


I'd rather hug an invert, less teeth. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I mean they are ok, but I wouldn't like a puppy as much as I would an invert. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather hug an invert, less teeth. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha you make good point's...... touche :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> I'm actually a leading authority on cuteness, and police the whole thing.
> This is a generalisation, but it generally works well:
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently some scientists are saying that fluff & hair are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Apparently some scientists are saying that fluff & hair are pretty much the same thing.


Well, I'm a scientist and I say they're wrong.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I mean they are ok, but I wouldn't like a puppy as much as I would an invert. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather hug an invert, less teeth. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Come and hug my Phormictopus and I'll hold my hands up to being wrong all day long... :lol2:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

No doubting puppies are cute as anything. I totally prefer my dogs to my inverts / exotics and would give up my exotics for them anyday. 

I still find inverts cute. I mean, my Asian Forest Scorpion isn't pretty but i find it cute when he comes rushing out of his moss with his pincers when I spray the RUB. Not cute like a puppy, but his attitude makes me go 'awwww'


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Come and hug my Phormictopus and I'll hold my hands up to being wrong all day long... :lol2:


Come an hug my dog who hates men and will bite you if you threaten her, then we'll see who's right. :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Stand on our roofs & throw dry Weetabix at them?


Hahahaha Are there enough weetabix in the world to throw at people who don't think T's are cute.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

i usually dont think anything is cute usually but for some reason i started a thread about how cute a small blue T was! lol
crazy shizzle


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ain't nothing cuter than a swelling mountain of puss from being bit on the hand


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> is it really bad that it wouldnt suprise me if you were telling the truth :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no its not i evan stuck sticks into the weatabix to make them look like hammers
:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> no its not i evan stuck sticks into the weatabix to make them look like hammers
> :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Come an hug my dog who hates men and will bite you if you threaten her, then we'll see who's right. :whistling2:


But I wouldn't threaten your dog. I like dogs. They're cute


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> :lol2:


:lol2::crazy: and then this happend :war:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> :lol2::crazy: and then this happend :war:


hahahahahhahaha :no1:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> hahahahahhahaha :no1:


i wonder when they will put me in a nice warm padded cell :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Well, I'm a scientist and I say they're wrong.


Awwww do you still use that chemistry set you got for Xmas when you were 7? I remember Xmas when i was 7. There was a big box all wrapped up & sitting under the tree for a fortnight. I was positive it was a train set. I was positive and very excited. It turned out to be a massive selection box. The look on my face wouldve been far from cute :2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i wonder when they will put me in a nice warm padded cell :whistling2:


i would give it a month max :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> i would give it a month max :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i hope so
i wonder if they would let me take my reps and inverts:whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i hope so
> i wonder if they would let me take my reps and inverts:whistling2:


hmmm ask them when they come :lol2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Hahahaha Are there enough weetabix in the world to throw at people who don't think T's are cute.


YES!!!! And theyre all round at my house! :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> hmmm ask them when they come :lol2:


i think i will and if they say no i will get the weetabix hammers to kill them mwaa


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i think i will and if they say no i will get the weetabix hammers to kill them mwaa


haha you might want to use actual hammers for that :gasp:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha you might want to use actual hammers for that :gasp:


sounds like a plan i carnt wait now :bash:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> sounds like a plan i carnt wait now :bash:


haha that emote was made for you :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha that emote was made for you :lol2:


ha ha i gues it was :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> ha ha i gues it was :mf_dribble:


i dont think the head would bounce back up in reality though :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> i dont think the head would bounce back up in reality though :lol2:


what head there wouldnt be one left :lol2::blowup:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> what head there wouldnt be one left :lol2::blowup:


what a lovely convo this has turned into :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> what a lovely convo this has turned into :lol2:


its great isnt it :no1:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Awwww do you still use that chemistry set you got for Xmas when you were 7? I remember Xmas when i was 7. There was a big box all wrapped up & sitting under the tree for a fortnight. I was positive it was a train set. I was positive and very excited. It turned out to be a massive selection box. The look on my face wouldve been far from cute :2thumb:


I never had a chemistry set as a kid, always wanted one though


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Here you are, Nick - just for you... 

YouTube - NAPOLEON XIV THEY'RE COMING TO TAKE ME AWAY HA-HAAA


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> I never had a chemistry set as a kid, always wanted one though


Lol think your parents had sense. Dont think i would trust a kid with a chemistry set XD


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol think your parents had sense. Dont think i would trust a kid with a chemistry set XD


You may have a point there :lol2:


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> No doubting puppies are cute as anything. I totally prefer my dogs to my inverts / exotics and would give up my exotics for them anyday.
> 
> I still find inverts cute. I mean, my Asian Forest Scorpion isn't pretty but i find it cute when he comes rushing out of his moss with his pincers when I spray the RUB. Not cute like a puppy, but his attitude makes me go 'awwww'


at least im not the only one that goes awwwww when something trys to eat me lol:2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Lol think your parents had sense. Dont think i would trust a kid with a chemistry set XD


Nonsense! I didnt have any eyebrows between the ages of 7-9 but apart from that i was totally fine!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I got a chemistry set when I was a kid but i got it taken of off me when I used a bunsen burner to set fire to my dads curtains :gasp:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> I got a chemistry set when I was a kid but i got it taken of off me when I used a bunsen burner to set fire to my dads curtains :gasp:



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahahaha!


:lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Here you are, Nick - just for you...
> 
> YouTube - NAPOLEON XIV THEY'RE COMING TO TAKE ME AWAY HA-HAAA


ha ha ha:2thumb:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, I refer to all of my exotics as cute and adorable, I love them :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Megan. said:


> Yes, I refer to all of my exotics as cute and adorable, I love them :flrt:


:no1:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Just had my lil mantid out for a walkabout. He had a lil sit on my laptop which was adorable.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> Just had my lil mantid out for a walkabout. He had a lil sit on my laptop which was adorable.


Aww you should have taken pics :2thumb:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I will try again when i get ahold of my moms phone, my phone takes terrible pictures.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

kingcobra070q said:


> My girlfriend thinks im an idiot for saying they are cute, but my girlfriend is a :censor: , so her opinion doesn't count.
> Other than that, everyone seems to think im weird for calling them cute, I don't understand how people can't see them for the cutie little things they are!


lmfaoooo girlfriend comment killed me


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I get funny looks all the time for referring to my inverts as cute  But they really are! Snails have amazing faces, and my new crab is just plain lovely, especially when he pinces about looking for food :flrt:

People seem to understand my saying the turts/torts and phibs are cute though. :hmm:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I get funny looks all the time for referring to my inverts as cute  But they really are! *Snails have amazing faces*, and my new crab is just plain lovely, especially when he pinces about looking for food :flrt:
> 
> People seem to understand my saying the turts/torts and phibs are cute though. :hmm:


Right, we have something to go on here.
Post a picture of a snails cute face, and I'll retract everything I've said about inverts not being cute


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> Right, we have something to go on here.
> Post a picture of a snails cute face, and I'll retract everything I've said about inverts not being cute


Oh oh I so will  But it'll be later or maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

And I'm sooo looking forward to it :2thumb:

Snails with cute faces, I ask you...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> Right, we have something to go on here.
> Post a picture of a snails cute face, and *I'll retract everything I've said about inverts not being cute*


Even I find this cute...not a snail I know but still...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

GRB said:


> Even I find this cute...not a snail I know but still...
> 
> image


that has to be the most awesome and cutest spider ever :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it's cute when Ts are scared and they scrunch their legs up round their faces, my avic did it yesterday and I just melted.


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Stand on our roofs & throw dry Weetabix at them?


why dry wheatabix why not wet one makes more of a mess :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> And I'm sooo looking forward to it :2thumb:
> 
> Snails with cute faces, I ask you...



Right, I'm actually going to raid my already online pics now and see if I can find any!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> And I'm sooo looking forward to it :2thumb:
> 
> Snails with cute faces, I ask you...


Not strictly faces, but very cute, no? 



























WIN! On the left! very cute snail face!









Yeah...sorry for the random pic sizes :blush:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Not strictly faces, but very cute, no?
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Has to be said, they are pretty cute :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Has to be said, they are pretty cute :flrt:
> 
> :lol2:


Woop!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

cookie monster said:


> why dry wheatabix why not wet one makes more of a mess :lol2:


Its not about the mess, its all about perfecting the whip in your throw. When you catch someone on the forehead just right, the Weetabix explode! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Woop!



I second that. Cute!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

GRB said:


> Even I find this cute...not a snail I know but still...
> 
> image


Hmmmm, Ok, you've achieved the (almost) impossible and found a cute one.
Just the one, mind...



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Not strictly faces, but very cute, no?
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Eeeeeew, pass the eye bleach 
Sorry, but they're revolting!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> Hmmmm, Ok, you've achieved the (almost) impossible and found a cute one.
> Just the one, mind...
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahaha eye bleach!

But seriously....you know, you're wrong


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Bahahaha eye bleach!
> 
> But seriously....you know, you're wrong


:gasp: that cucumber is epic! :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: that cucumber is epic! :lol2:


i agree its on top


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Not strictly faces, but very cute, no?
> image
> 
> image
> ...


you have too much time on ur hands lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> :gasp: that cucumber is epic! :lol2:


Ta  Got me 2nd place in the first ever POTM I entered!



norfendz said:


> you have too much time on ur hands lol


The cucumber? Or the snail pics in general? The mistletoe one was another POTM, so that explains the effort


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ta  Got me 2nd place in the first ever POTM I entered!
> 
> 
> 
> The cucumber? Or the snail pics in general? The mistletoe one was another POTM, so that explains the effort


the cucumber lol i dont work and even i havnt got that amount of time lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Cute Without the 'E' (Cut from the Team)*


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ta  Got me 2nd place in the first ever POTM I entered!
> 
> 
> 
> The cucumber? Or the snail pics in general? The mistletoe one was another POTM, so that explains the effort


hah you have inspired me to do some cucumber art tomorrow XD


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> image


:no1: :no1: :no1:


----------



## Kyla.w. (Mar 27, 2011)

:flrt: I call all my T's beautiful and my G.rosea is booful (there is a difference) cuz she was my first one. I also call my snake Daffney gorgeous girl, i'm sure she understands too lol


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

I was telling someone about my little GBB and said she was cute. They replied back saying they had never heard anyone say cute about a tarantula before. Then when he saw the photo, he did admit she was sweet.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

norfendz said:


> the cucumber lol i dont work and even i havnt got that amount of time lol


It was surprisingly quick! That was my first go too 



geckodelta said:


> hah you have inspired me to do some cucumber art tomorrow XD


:no1:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I can see there is a common detail within this thread..we're either freaks or inverts are cute 

:2thumb:


----------

